# Phrag kovachii hybrids



## Phragmatic (Aug 15, 2009)

Here`s Phrag Andean Tears (wallisii X kovachii) blooming for the first time. Unfortunately the flowering bud has grow to early and i have no idea of what can have cause that? Hoping that next time, it will bloom normaly. 







and Phrag Peruflora`s Saltimbanco (czerwiakowianum X kovachii)






Can`t wait!!! :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 15, 2009)

Beautiful plants -- they look very happy.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 16, 2009)

yes indeed good looking!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Aug 16, 2009)

What do you mean too early? Do you think the plant is too small to bloom? Usually that means excessive light. I'll take that over not growing or blooming anytime.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 16, 2009)

Are you concerned about no bud sheath? Let's see what the flower looks like before getting too concerned.


----------



## Phragmatic (Aug 16, 2009)

NYEric said:


> What do you mean too early? Do you think the plant is too small to bloom? Usually that means excessive light. I'll take that over not growing or blooming anytime.



Eric, no, i`m not talking about the plant size but the fact that that the flowering stem did not grow before the bud. Maybe, like you said, it has received too much light. I`ve move it to a shadier place.


----------



## Phragmatic (Aug 16, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Are you concerned about no bud sheath? Let's see what the flower looks like before getting too concerned.



I just hope that the flowering stem will grow enough to give a chance to the bud to open correctly.


----------



## rdhed (Aug 16, 2009)

Did I read short bloom stem? I'm sensing kovachii mini's.:rollhappy:

--Allen--


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 17, 2009)

Cooool.....


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm sure the stem will grow out in the 2 months before it blooms, OOPS!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 18, 2009)

rdhed said:


> Did I read short bloom stem? I'm sensing kovachii mini's.:rollhappy:
> 
> --Allen--



is there anything small enough to breed with kovachii to make it a mini ?


----------



## slippertalker (Aug 19, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> is there anything small enough to breed with kovachii to make it a mini ?



The closest would be a cross with schlimii or fischeri...


----------

